# Ladies- personal shaver recommendations?



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

Reading reviews on Amazon for bikini area shavers. I can't find mine and it is time for a new one anyway. 

I will not wax after a horrible waxing experience that basically left me with PTSD. 

TIA.


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

I have a Braun Silk-Epi. It has two heads, one is a shaver and one is an epilator. Works great. I wax and use this for in between times.


----------



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

yeah_right said:


> I have a Braun Silk-Epi. It has two heads, one is a shaver and one is an epilator. Works great. I wax and use this for in between times.


I'm nervous about an epilator. Aren't those painful too?


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

Epilator has the same pain as wax at first. I use it for bikini area in between waxes and after doing it so long the hair is thinner and it no longer really hurts. No worse than tweezing eyebrows now. I've also used it a few times on my underarms. Looks great, but freaking painful.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Razor? I confess that when I read personal shaver I thought, you mean vs the one you share with other people?


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

I hate epilators. They hurt like a *****. Slow torture. At least wax is quick.


----------

